# Senior Project Ideas



## OneCrzyHorse (Feb 5, 2010)

I am applying for my bachelor's degree in equine science. I am trying to think of some good ideas... but am coming up short. I will be working on a farm starting about 14 horses about half have been trained @ some point in their lives and the other half if they have ever been touched its been rare. I have a special interest in lameness and podiatry and plan on going on to vet school to persue that. They all have pretty horrible feet.... 

ANY IDEAS WOULD HELP!!!!

THANKS!


----------

